# Java-Beryl-Bug mit seltsamer Ausprägung



## JFreak (17. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

es ist ja nicht so, dass ich zum Thema nichts gefunden hätte: Java-Forum, Bugbericht, Beryl Project. Aber alle Quellen geben eine andere Art und Weise zum Lösen vor. Im Forum z. B. wird auf einen Ordner /etc/X11/Xsession.d verwiesen, der bei mir gar nicht existiert.

Ich wundere mich aber gerade darüber, dass nur das Netbeans-6-M9-Fenster grau ist, alles andere funktioniert - meine Swing-Anwendungen etc. Sogar der UI Gestures Collector aus NB 6 M9 wird angezeigt (darauf bin ich gestoßen als ich wild im Fenster rumgeklickt habe, beim Beenden kam dann auch eine sichtbare Speichern?-Abfrage). Alles in allem sehr seltsam, zumal es funktioniert, wenn ich Beryl->Metacity->Beryl durchführe. Problematisch daran ist aber, dass Metacity ultra-langsam auf meinem System ist (gefühlte 1 FPS), im Ggs. zu Beryl, welches mit gemessenen 220 FPS durchrauscht.

Mein System ist openSUSE 10.2 mit JDK 1.6.0_01 sowie Beryl ohne beryl-manager.

Ich hoffe, jemand kann helfen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jul 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das angegebene Verzeichnis auch in OpenSuse existiert. In Ubuntu schon.
Mit Java 1.6 hatte ich im Zusammenhang mit NetBeans unter Ubuntu auch Probleme. Ich habe dann Java 1.5 installiert und alles war paletti.


----------



## JFreak (17. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt diese Variable in ~/.bashrc eingetragen, das läuft halbwegs, manchmal werden dann aber keine Tastaturereignisse registriert.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2007)

Schalte Beryl aus oder nimm stattdessen Eclipse, SWT hat das Problem nicht  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jul 2007)

Von diesen Alternativen würde mir keine zusagen.
Weder würde ich SWT programmieren noch auf OS-Möglichkeiten verzichten wollen.
Vielleicht käme dann doch eher ein Umzug auf Ubuntu in Frage?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2007)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weder würde ich SWT programmieren noch auf OS-Möglichkeiten verzichten wollen.


Warum OS Feature? Beryl war (und wird jetzt auch) nie (mehr) final. Wenn man unstable Versionen benutzt (ja, ich verwende Beryl auch) muss man lernen mit den Konsequenzen zu leben, oder darauf verzichten.
Ein Umstieg auf Ubuntu ist natürlich dennoch zu empfehlen. Warum? Weil ich Suse noch nie leiden konnte  :bae:


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Jul 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Umstieg auf Ubuntu ist natürlich dennoch zu empfehlen. Warum? Weil ich Suse noch nie leiden konnte  :bae:


Ich wusste doch, wir verstehen uns.


----------



## JFreak (18. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ja, ich kann mit Konsequenzen leben  Aber Netbeans ohne Oberfläche zu bedienen ist einfach blöd... Ich werde mich arrangieren.


----------

